# أُذكرني بخير !



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

أذكرني بخير !!
اذا تلفت حولك يوما …وشعرت بالوحدة تتسرب إلى عالمك
 ولم تلمح قلبي المحب يتبعك كظلك!!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا اغمضت عينيك على الحزن يوما …ورأيتني كحلم ليل دافء
 ولمحتني أهفو فى الحلم كالأم إليك ..أسألك : انت بخير؟ !!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا زرت وطني يوما ….وسرت في طرقاته بصحبة سواي
 وأيقظت بك الذاكرة الحنين إلي فتاة هامت بك عشقا!!
 اذكرني بخير !!
اذا قرأت قديمي بك ….وأيقنت بعد الآوان ان لاإمرأة ستكتبك …كما كتبتك …ولاإمرأة ستبكيك كما بكيتك!!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا جاء يوم ميلادك…ولم تسابق المجنونة بك الارواح إليك…
 حاملة هداياها المتواضعة ..كي تكون اول من يهمس لك..كل عام وانت حبيبي
 اذكرني بخير !!
اذا وقفت امام المرآة مساءا و شممت عطري المفضل الذي اوصيتك ان تذكرني به
 ثم خطوت نحو إمرأة لاتشبهني…وعالم لايحتويني !
 اذكرني بخير
اذا عبثت بقديم مسجاتك ذات فراغ…وقرأت لهفتي وقلقي عند الغياب عليك ..
 ولمحت مسج ( انت بخير ؟)
 اذكرني بخير !!
اذا أحببت بعدي غيري.. ولم تجد لديها جنوني ولاهذياني المحموم بك
 ولاغيرتي المجنونة عليك!!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا ضاق هذا الكون عليك…وتساقطت الأقنعة أمام عينيك
 وافتقدت اخلاص دعائي في ظهر الغيب إليك!!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا قارنت يوما بيني وبينها.. وأرعبك الفرق بين حجمك لدي ولديها
 وادركت ضخامة قسوة الزمان بفقدك لــ مثلي !!
 اذكرني بخير!!
اذا أخبروك اني بكيتك ليلة زفافي بحرقة..واني أمسيت لسواك
 واني اطلقت علي طفلي الاول اسمك !!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا جمعني الطريق بك يوما وانا بصحبته ..وانا بصحبتها …
 وفي قلبي نيران لايعلمها إلا خالق النار !!
 اذكرني بخير !!
اذا بحثت عني ولم تجدني ….وناديت في زمن الغدر اخلاصي …
 واشتقت فى زمن العهر طهارتي !!
 اذكرني بخير…
اذا تذكرت يوما سياطك واحتمالي…قسوتك وحناني ….
 برودك واحتراقي..صمودك وانهياري!!!
 اذكرني بخير !!
اذا لم تمنحك الأيام قلبا كـ ( قلبي) وحبا كـ ( حبي ) …
 وتكررت في حياتك كل الأشياء…إلا أنا !!
 اذكرني بخير
اذا مررت من هنا يوما … وتعرقلت باحساس إمرأة تدعى ( أنا )..
 واستيقظ بعد موت الحكاية ..ورحيلي …قلبك الميت بك !!!


شهرزاد الخليج 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*اوووووووووووووف ايه الجمال والكلام ده 
فظيعة شهرزاد 
كلماتها كلها بتشدنى وبتلمسنى جدا 
كالعادة يا سوسو مميزة فى اختياراتك :**​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اوووووووووووووف ايه الجمال والكلام ده
> فظيعة شهرزاد
> كلماتها كلها بتشدنى وبتلمسنى جدا
> كالعادة يا سوسو مميزة فى اختياراتك :**​




وانا كمان بحس وانا بشوفلها حاجه او اقرى حاجه بتشدينى قوى كلماتها 

زى ما تكون بتعبر عن حاجه جوانا مش عرفين نقولها هى بترسمها بكلامها 

كالعاده بردوا نورتينى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> وانا كمان بحس وانا بشوفلها حاجه او اقرى حاجه بتشدينى قوى كلماتها
> 
> زى ما تكون بتعبر عن حاجه جوانا مش عرفين نقولها هى بترسمها بكلامها
> 
> كالعاده بردوا نورتينى


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب اقيمك تقييمن ازاى دوقتى 
وانا مش لاقية كبارى :w00t:*​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب اقيمك تقييمن ازاى دوقتى
> وانا مش لاقية كبارى :w00t:*​




:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:

ما احنا اتفقنا على الكوبرى 

خليه مش كوبرى مره واحده مرتين 

ربنا يستر :heat::heat::heat::heat:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
> 
> ما احنا اتفقنا على الكوبرى
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اه اتفقنا انى اعمل بتول كوبرى حاضر 
هعملها كوبرين اى مرتين :gy0000:*​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه اتفقنا انى اعمل بتول كوبرى حاضر
> هعملها كوبرين اى مرتين :gy0000:*​




:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem

انا بعتلها اللينك 

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*هع هع هع *​


----------



## Comment (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب اقيمك تقييمن ازاى دوقتى
> وانا مش لاقية كبارى :w00t:*​













R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه اتفقنا انى اعمل بتول كوبرى حاضر
> هعملها كوبرين اى مرتين :gy0000:*​







​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*اذا لم تمنحك الأيام قلبا كـ ( قلبي) وحبا كـ ( حبي ) …
 وتكررت في حياتك كل الأشياء…إلا أنا !!*
 *اذكرني بخير

عجبتني اووي الجمله دي
اووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووو
وووووو
وو
ي

تسلم ايديكي سوسو 
دايما اخنياراتك بتعجبني  .
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

انا سامعه اسمي
وشامة ريحة كباري خير :d
هاا خير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا سامعه اسمي
> وشامة ريحة كباري خير :d
> هاا خير ​


*والله العظيم اقول الحق 
بقول لسوسو هشوف كوبرى وارجعلك اقيمك 
ومش لاقية كبارى 
قوم ايه 
قالتلى اعملى بتول كوبرى وانا قولتلها لا ينكن ابدااا 
دى صااحبتى حبيبتشى 
قوم ايه بقى علقت تعليق عجينى 
محتاجة اقيمها تانى وانا اصلا معرفتش اقيمها اولانى 
قوم قالتلى اعملى بتول كوبرين 
يرضيكى كدا اعملك كوبرين ( اى كوبرى مرتين ) 

*​


----------



## Comment (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا سامعه اسمي
> وشامة ريحة كباري خير :d
> هاا خير ​







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والله العظيم اقول الحق
> بقول لسوسو هشوف كوبرى وارجعلك اقيمك
> ومش لاقية كبارى
> قوم ايه
> ...


*لا بصي في موضوع الكباري دي كبريني زي مانتي عايزة
مايهمكيشششش
واهو كله بثوابه ههههههههه
*​


comment قال:


> ​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اووي دا
بس انا خايفه علي نفسي لقع من النص كدا شعقولة ابداٌ:w00t:
​


----------



## Comment (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اووي دا
> بس انا خايفه علي نفسي لقع من النص كدا شعقولة ابداٌ:w00t:
> ​






​


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الللههههه شوهاالاحساااس المرهف موضوع قمة في الروووعة كله يهبل ههههه هي بأردني ههه


كلمة اذكرني بخير الها معاني مميزة واحلى مافي الحياة هي انه نترك ذكرى جميلة تعلّم وتترك أثر محبب 
بتمنى نكون كلنا نترك بصمات حلوة عند الكل
ربنا يباركك واحلى تقييم


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جميل جداااا سوسو
اختياراتك دائما مميزة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي​


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اذا لم تمنحك الأيام قلبا كـ ( قلبي) وحبا كـ ( حبي ) …
> وتكررت في حياتك كل الأشياء…إلا أنا !!*
> *اذكرني بخير
> 
> ...



بتوووووووووووووووووول 

منوره يا حبى 

اوعى تصدقى حد انت عارفه انك  حبيبتى ولا يمكن ابدا استغلك  

:t17::t17::t17::t17::t17::t17::t17::t17:


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والله العظيم اقول الحق
> بقول لسوسو هشوف كوبرى وارجعلك اقيمك
> ومش لاقية كبارى
> قوم ايه
> ...










:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:


:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:








وبعد كل ده مخدتش تقييم منك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بصي في موضوع الكباري دي كبريني زي مانتي عايزة
> مايهمكيشششش
> واهو كله بثوابه ههههههههه
> *​
> ...




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:






​


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> ​




وفى ناس بتهدى النفوس هنا 

بس بتول قلبها كبير وعقلها كبير لن تنساق لمثل هذا الكلام


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> الللههههه شوهاالاحساااس المرهف موضوع قمة في الروووعة كله يهبل ههههه هي بأردني ههه
> 
> 
> كلمة اذكرني بخير الها معاني مميزة واحلى مافي الحياة هي انه نترك ذكرى جميلة تعلّم وتترك أثر محبب
> ...



فعلا انى 

كلامك مظبوط 

نتمنى نكون دايما ذكرى حلوه بحياه اللى بنقبلهم فى حياتنا 

وشكرا على التقييم


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> جميل جداااا سوسو
> اختياراتك دائما مميزة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي​



ميرسى كلدانيه 

دايما مرورك جميل ورقيق 

وميرسى لتقييمك :love45:


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> فعلا انى
> 
> كلامك مظبوط
> 
> ...




لا شكر بين الأحبة ياقمر
ربنا يباركك
مجهودك مميز كالعادة


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> لا شكر بين الأحبة ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك
> مجهودك مميز كالعادة



ربنا يخليكى انى 

نورررررررتى


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2014)

كلمات رائعه 
عجبتنى جدا
واختيارك جميل يا سوسو
ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى
​


----------



## soso a (4 سبتمبر 2014)

candy shop قال:


> كلمات رائعه
> عجبتنى جدا
> واختيارك جميل يا سوسو
> ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى
> ​




ميرسى كتير لحضرتك 

ولتقييمك الغالى 

نوررررررررررتى الموضوع 

بمرورك الجميل :flowers:


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ربنا يخليكى انى
> 
> نورررررررتى




منورة بوجودك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا أحببت بعدي غيري.. ولم تجد لديها جنوني ولاهذياني المحموم بك
 ولاغيرتي المجنونة عليك!!


عجبتني هالعبارة ياقمر بعتقد انو للي بيحب رح ينجرف لعواطفه المجنونة اللي رح توديه لأماكن من الرومانسية والأحاسيس اللامتناهية والحب ما حلو الا يكون مجنون ويرافقه غيرة مجنونة هههههههههه
بالنهاية في فوز وخسارة بالحب والشاطر اللي بيكسب قلب الحبيب وروحه
ربنا يباركك
حلووووو


----------



## soso a (6 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> اذا أحببت بعدي غيري.. ولم تجد لديها جنوني ولاهذياني المحموم بك
> ولاغيرتي المجنونة عليك!!
> 
> 
> ...



مفيش فوز وخساره بالحب 

الحب مكسب فقط 

خساره الوحيده انك تكون سبب تعب والم للى بتحبيه 

مكسبه هو سعاده اللى بتحبيه 

والحب مش رومانسيه وجنان الحب تضحيه وعطاء دائم لاى شخص تحبيه سواء حبيب او اخ او اخت اى كان الانسان ده 
حتى لو بتحبى حيوان  حبك ليه عطاء ... عطاء سعاده عطاء ابتسامه عطاء بهجه 

الخساره انك تكونى سبب العكس فى ما سبق


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> مفيش فوز وخساره بالحب
> 
> الحب مكسب فقط
> 
> ...




احترم رأيك وأقدره ...الحب له وجهات نظر كثيرة منهم رؤيتك وفهمك للحب 
ومؤسف انو مايتقدر الحب بشكل صحيح 
مبسوطة بردك المميز


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> احترم رأيك وأقدره ...الحب له وجهات نظر كثيرة منهم رؤيتك وفهمك للحب
> ومؤسف انو مايتقدر الحب بشكل صحيح
> مبسوطة بردك المميز




:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:

ولو انى اقتنع بمعنى واحد للحب 

بس مبسوطه بردك ومشاركاتك القيمه


----------



## اني بل (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حابة ابعتلك قبلة بس جهازي بيفصل شكله متعب مثلي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2014)

اني بل قال:


> حابة ابعتلك قبلة بس جهازي بيفصل شكله متعب مثلي
> ربنا يباركك







:99::99::99:​


----------

